

Troost is where east/west divide trips up Google - sunahsuh
http://www.kansascity.com/2012/08/29/3786564/troost-is-where-eastwest-divide.html

======
marshray
_"The collateral damage for Google is going to be devastating,” said Kansas
City school board member Joseph Jackson._

... and they wonder why KC MO isn't attractive for high-tech businesses.

